# RCI Points expiring 8/31/2018 -- Do I have to check-in by then? Check-out?  Book?



## JudyS (Jul 3, 2018)

I have some RCI Points that will expire on 8/31/2018. I'm not sure exactly what the expiration date means. Do I have to check-out by 8/31/2018? Check-in by 8/331/2018? Book by 8/31/2018?

Yeah, I could call RCI and ask. I bet people on TUG have a better idea, though.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 3, 2018)

Just book by 8/31. Can you extend them or have you already done that? If you aren't platinum and it is a lot of points it might be worth your while to pay to be platinum to be able to extend them longer. I remember one person posting that they talked to the RCI rep and got a cheap trial period offer to try platinum.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 3, 2018)

My understanding has been that your points could be used for an exchange with a *check-in date* on or before the points' expiration date.

As with _searching online_ with a deposit, the check_-out_ date doesn't matter, only the check_-in_ date matters.  But I cannot find the reference for this with RCI.  So if this is not correct, someone please correct me.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 3, 2018)

Lisa P said:


> My understanding has been that your points could be used for an exchange with a *check-in date* on or before the points' expiration date.
> 
> As with _searching online_ with a deposit, the check_-out_ date doesn't matter, only the check_-in_ date matters.  But I cannot find the reference for this with RCI.  So if this is not correct, someone please correct me.



This may not be Wyndham weeks account deposit she is talking about. Especially since this isn't the Wyndham thread. I was assuming she has an RCI points account but am realizing she didn't make that clear.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. These are regular RCI Points, not Wyndham or HGVC or anything. I did refer to them as "RCI Points," both in my title and in my first post, and I'm not sure they have any other name. These are the ones that cost, say, 30,000 to 120,000 points to book a week in RCI, are available from multiple brands of resorts, and cost maybe 1.1 cents in MFs per point.

So, now that I've clarified what type of points these are, do I have to check-in, check-out, or book by 8/31? (Also, I've extended these points before, and cannot extend them again. I could use some of them to book some other sort of travel, but RCI seems to be giving only 0.7 cents per point if you do that, plus there's a fee of $25.)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 4, 2018)

You probably should join Platinum, as someone else said.  Call and ask RCI if the Platinum membership would allow you to extend the points beyond the expiration date.  

I think the RCI Points get better than that for car rentals, maybe close to 1 cent per point, but you can only use 1/2 of your allotment annual for car rentals and other travel needs.  I have the Platinum membership because it allows me to use 1/2 and not just 1/3 of my points for things like car rentals.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 4, 2018)

I have some TPU's (weeks) points expiring at the end of this month.  The system is not allowing me to extend them, and I always thought I could extend them over and over again, so I don't understand it at all.  It's quite a few TPU's.


----------



## klpca (Jul 4, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have some TPU's (weeks) points expiring at the end of this month.  The system is not allowing me to extend them, and I always I could extend them over and over again, so I don't understand it at all.  It's quite a few TPU's.


Ugh. I hope that it's just a glitch and not a new "enhancement". Although why wouldn't they want to get more extension fees?


----------



## silentg (Jul 4, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Just book by 8/31. Can you extend them or have you already done that? If you aren't platinum and it is a lot of points it might be worth your while to pay to be platinum to be able to extend them longer. I remember one person posting that they talked to the RCI rep and got a cheap trial period offer to try platinum.


Do you have info about the RCI Platinum trial offer?


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 4, 2018)

silentg said:


> Do you have info about the RCI Platinum trial offer?



From what I understand weeks RCI members don't get all of the most worthwhile platinum benefits that points members get. Paying for platinum benefits might not be worth the money for a weeks owner. It has probably been a year ago now but someone posted that they got a 6 months trial platinum membership for I think $39. Don't know if RCI still offers them or if the price would be the same. If you have a weeks account and log into your RCI account you can see what the benefits are and the fees to be platinum. Don't know if it will show trial offers.

If you can find and post the platinum prices and benefits for RCI weeks owners it would be great for everyone to be able to compare them.

RCI PLATINUM® Benefits
*Annual RCI Points Platinum Fees* *Total Cost (USD)* *Price Per
Year (USD)*
RCI Points Platinum® 1 Yr $89
RCI Points Platinum® 2 Yrs $155 $77.50
RCI Points Platinum® 3 Yrs $221 $73.67
RCI Points Platinum® 4 Yrs $279 $69.75
RCI Points Platinum® 5 Yrs $322 $64.40





*10% Discount on Extra Vacations getaways and Last Call Vacations*
Enjoy an additional 10% off all your Extra VacationsSMgetaways and Last CallSM Vacations — even those already on sale.*




*RCI Platinum Points Extension*
Get more time to enjoy your Points! As an RCI Platinum member, who is also an RCI Points® member, you are eligible to extend your unused Points for Two Use Years, as compared to standard RCI members who can extend their Points for only One Use Year, when they pay the same applicable fee. While extended Points expire at the end of a Third Use Year for standard RCI members, RCI Platinum members will enjoy a Fourth Use Year with no additional fee.




*Free Ongoing Search*
Can’t find the vacation you’re looking for right now? We’ll keep a lookout for you 24/7 and you won’t be charged your exchange fee until we find a match!





*Free On-Hold Vacations*
Not quite ready to book? We’ll hold your 7-night RCI Weeks®vacation for you without a fee while you iron out those last minute details.





*25% discount on Guest Certificates*
Receive a 25% discount on the purchase of Guest Certificates which you can share with family or friends! An RCI® Guest Certificate lets them experience a vacation at an RCI affiliated resort booked through your RCI account.





*Travel Concierge*
Receive access to the comfort, care, and attention of personal assistance coordinators available 24/7 to respond to your phone calls. Available services include restaurant reservations, event ticketing, ground transportation coordination, golf tee-time reservations, and more! Click here to view all available services. *Please contact RCI directly (at 1.866.545.7205) to assist you with Exchange-related inquiries*. To take advantage of your Travel Concierge services, call *1.866.557.3238* (domestic) or *715.342.2414* (International collect).1





*24/7 Emergency Travel Assistance*
Relax knowing you have access to dedicated around-the-clock travel counselors, just a phone call away to help solve last minute travel problems or to help with emergencies, such as flight or hotel re-booking, roadside assistance - assist only, or emergency travel return services. Click hereto view all available services. *Please contact RCI directly (at 1.866.545.7205) to assist you with Exchange-related inquiries*. To take advantage of your Emergency Travel benefits, call *1.866.557.3238 *(domestic) or *715.342.2414*(International collect).1




*City Attractions*
Save 20% off things to do when you travel with a Go City Card multi-attraction pass. Passes include admission to top attractions, tours, museums, and more in 11 popular destinations for one low price. Pay nothing at the gate. More choices, more savings.




*Complimentary Unit Upgrades & Changes*
Here’s how it works: when you book your confirmed Exchange vacation, you’ll have the opportunity to receive Complimentary Unit Upgrades and Resort Changes. Just let us know you’re interested in a unit upgrade or resort change. Within two weeks of check-in, if one of the resorts you’ve specified, or a bigger unit at your confirmed resort becomes available, we’ll change your reservation and provide you with the details.




*Savings Dollars*
Earn Savings Dollars on select RCI transactions you already do (like paying exchange fees and renewing your RCI®subscribing membership).Then it’s up to you how you redeem them – hotel stays, home electronics, fashion, wine (where legally available to ship), jewelry, sporting goods, dining certificates and more.*




*Priority Access*
Get exclusive access to exchange vacations at select hotels and resorts before they’re made available to standard RCI®subscribing members for exchange.





*Platinum Previews*
RCI Platinum members have first dibs on Extra VacationsSMgetaways sales! With RCI Platinum membership, see (and book) Extra Vacations getaways sales one day earlier than standard RCI members.




*RCI® Points Partner Program*
Make your Points go farther! RCI Platinum members, who are RCI Points members, can use more of their annual Points allocation when booking travel – 50% of your annual Points allotment, rather than 33% for standard RCI members.




*Platinum Cruise Exchange*
RCI Platinum members still receive an extra $25USD off per cabin towards the purchase of select cruises (and can enjoy this benefit on an unlimited number of cabins, so bring along the whole family!)





*Priority Answer*
RCI Platinum members who call *1.866.545.7205* get quicker access to our knowledgeable guides. Enjoy fast answers from the RCI Platinum experts who are waiting to help you with your vacation planning!





*Free Points Transfers*
Know an RCI Points member that could use additional Points? Lucky them! Now RCI Platinum members no longer pay a Points transfer fee, so transfer away!




*RCI Platinum® Guided Vacations*
Looking to explore exotic locales? Or do you want to visit a new location in the U.S.? Either way, we’ve got a vacation tour for you! Plus, RCI Platinum members receive an extra $25USD per couple towards the purchase of select tours, as compared to standard RCI members.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 4, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Just book by 8/31.





Lisa P said:


> My understanding has been that your points could be used for an exchange with a *check-in date* on or before the points' expiration date.





Jan M. said:


> I was assuming she has an RCI points account...


Agree, so was I.  But I had thought the reservation had to have a "travel" (check-in) date on or before the points expiration date.  Is this incorrect?

If her RCI Points expire on August 31, 2018, is she able to use them for a May 2019 (or up to 10 months after the booking date) RCI Points exchange, as long as she actually *books* it by August 31, 2018?

The only company that I've heard of doing things this way was WorldMark, not an exchange company.  ???  ???



rickandcindy23 said:


> I have some TPU's (weeks) points expiring at the end of this month.  The system is not allowing me to extend them, and I always thought I could extend them over and over again, so I don't understand it at all.  It's quite a few TPU's.


That's disappointing.  A friend of ours said she was told she could only extend her TPUs (for a year) once as well.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 8, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have some TPU's (weeks) points expiring at the end of this month.  The system is not allowing me to extend them, and I always thought I could extend them over and over again, so I don't understand it at all.  It's quite a few TPU's.



Are the deposits associated with an ongoing search? If so, I believe you will need to cancel the search before you will be allowed to combine on-line. An agent might be able to do it without losing your original search start date, but I've never ask.

Sheila


----------



## JudyS (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks for the responses here. Platinum membership won't help, as I had Platinum before and extended the points then. RCI tells me I cannot extend these points any further.

I'm still not certain if I have to check-in, check-out, or book by 8/31/2018. I'm playing it safe, and assuming I have to check-out by then. Luckily, I saw a DVC SSR week sitting online for mid-August. I used my expiring points (plus some more, 68k total) to book it. So, Disney World, here I come!


----------



## moonstone (Jul 10, 2018)

Judy, I had the same question for RCI when we had some points expiring in May. I went on RCI's on-line chat and I am fairly certain I had to check-in before our points expired, but our stay could extend past the end of the month. I was hoping I just needed to book buy the last day but RCI said no. I thought I had saved the chat for future reference but now I cant find it. I have used the online chat quite often and find the response time faster than phoning them and I can save the conversation (print version) for future reference - if I remember to do so!

~Diane


----------



## chemteach (Jul 10, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have some TPU's (weeks) points expiring at the end of this month.  The system is not allowing me to extend them, and I always thought I could extend them over and over again, so I don't understand it at all.  It's quite a few TPU's.


You can always combine deposits to extend them for a year.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 11, 2018)

moonstone said:


> Judy, I had the same question for RCI when we had some points expiring in May. I went on RCI's on-line chat and I am fairly certain I had to check-in before our points expired, but our stay could extend past the end of the month. I was hoping I just needed to book buy the last day but RCI said no. I thought I had saved the chat for future reference but now I cant find it. I have used the online chat quite often and find the response time faster than phoning them and I can save the conversation (print version) for future reference - if I remember to do so!
> 
> ~Diane


Thanks, Diane!


----------

